# Maglite barrel diameter 3D vs 2D,4D,5D,6D



## john2551 (Mar 2, 2009)

Has anyone ever noticed that the 3D has a slimmer barrel diameter than the other D sizes? I wonder why?

3D = 1 1/4" (31.75mm)
2D,4D,5D,6D = 1 9/16" (39.67)

http://www.maglite.com/anatomy_spare_D.asp


----------



## Seiko (Mar 2, 2009)

The mindbogglingly large number of batches of aluminum tubes that mag goes through, there will of course be variations in thickness.

For what it is worth
My 3d is 1.551 inches (around 39.40mm) measured at the switch
Both of my 2d's 1.548 inches (around 39.32mm) at the switch
Measured with a good set of calipers.

Measure that 3d of yours again, 8mm seems a little excessive in difference.


----------



## nzgunnie (Mar 3, 2009)

Remember in the mid '90s they changed diameters. I had a 4D that I bought in '92 that is much thicker than the one I bought to replace it in '02. Unfortunately I no longer have the old one - I threw it our as the batteries corroded inside and I couldn't shift the tail cap, so I can't confirm the exact differences.


----------



## rmteo (Mar 3, 2009)

A D cell has a diameter of about 32mm. Are you sure you are not measuring a 3C body?

Just noticed that you were referring to the data on the Mag site. Obviously an error there. See here:
http://www.maglite.com/anatomy_spare_C.asp


----------



## john2551 (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm not measuring anything. I'm referring to the bottom of this page: http://www.maglite.com/anatomy_spare_D.asp


----------



## chew socks (Mar 3, 2009)

john2551 said:


> I'm not measuring anything. I'm referring to the bottom of this page: http://www.maglite.com/anatomy_spare_D.asp



Yeah i saw that too, first i thought that it was a typo but they also list the part number for a different body next to it. But it still doesn't make any sense because like rmteo said, i measured a D cell and it was greater than 31.75mm in diameter.


----------



## importculture (Mar 3, 2009)

There was another thread somewhere about extension tubes for mag's. I noticed that too. My dad's old D mag is much thicker than the 4 I bought in early 2000. I've even broken a 6D mag in half whacking it against a pole. I have to say the TLE-300 is a surprisingly durable drop in as it currently survives in another 6D mag.


----------



## KiwiMark (Mar 3, 2009)

john2551 said:


> Has anyone ever noticed that the 3D has a slimmer barrel diameter than the other D sizes? I wonder why?
> 
> 3D = 1 1/4" (31.75mm)
> 2D,4D,5D,6D = 1 9/16" (39.67)



Since 39.67mm is too big to be an inside diameter I must presume we are talking about the outside diameter. Since 31.75 is much too small to allow a D cell to fit inside I must presume that number is wrong.

It seems pretty obvious that someone has screwed up!


----------



## GPB (Mar 3, 2009)

that smaller number is the measurement for the C cell Mags. It's obviously a typo on Mag's website. Give them a break, they've only been making these lights for a few decades. When you live on the cutting edge like that, some of the details are bound to get lost. Its the price they pay for constant evolution and progress.


----------



## mdocod (Mar 5, 2009)

GPB said:


> that smaller number is the measurement for the C cell Mags. It's obviously a typo on Mag's website. Give them a break, they've only been making these lights for a few decades. When you live on the cutting edge like that, some of the details are bound to get lost. Its the price they pay for constant evolution and progress.


----------

